# SEL premium production halt



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

Wife and I drove a SEL Premium and loved it, but none of the local dealerships had the color combo we wanted. (nothing special, just blue exterior and black interior with captains chairs)

I shopped around and best price I could find was from an IL dealership less than 2 hrs away. We ordered an SEL premium (made a downpayment) on Oct.31, 2017. Originally quoted 4-8 weeks lead time.

We are still waiting.

For 3 months the sales guys at dealership says they have no info, "we are waiting too".

Finally 2 weeks ago, the sales manager at IL dealership spoke to a VW rep and relayed the following:
- VW rep says they are having production problems.
- specifically the digital dash displays made by Panasonic are not working properly in the premium models. This includes the Tiguans.
- VW is attempting to switch suppliers, or perhaps is in the process of switching suppliers (they're ditching Panasonic).
- they have no idea how long it will take before SEL premiums begin rolling off the line again.

Have any other Premium buyers, who have ORDERED one, had this problem?, and received this feedback?

Cheers


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

We bought ours early December, was a customer order that the customer didn’t wait for.

So far zero issues with the dash. We are around 2k miles. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

I have at least the following problems with my digital dash:

First is what you see in this video. The “flickering” in the map is not because of the video quality; it is how it looks in person (compare that to the gauges, which look sharp consistently). https://www.dropbox.com/s/evy1c2uq3r3mtti/Digital Cockpit Quality.mov?dl=0

Second, when I remote start the car, the automatic day/night map view (when the headlight knob is turned to auto) is “stuck” on the daytime view until I turn the knob to “off” and back to “auto.”

Third, sometimes, the map won’t display in the digital dash at all. It’ll just be “stuck” in the “starting map display” (I forget the exact wording) screen.

The first one is a real bummer. I’d be very curious to hear if anyone who has an SEL Premium can confirm that their map display in the digital dash has NEVER looked like mine in this video. Mine seems to look fine when I’m not in a place where map items (streets, POIs, etc.) aren’t densely packed, but I live in a city, so that’s pretty much never the case.


----------



## mdsAtlas1* (Feb 17, 2018)

Hmmmm....I ordered my SEL Premium Black Friday....supposed to be here early March...will call my dealer tomorrow to check on mine....


----------



## borutha (Feb 19, 2018)

*SEL Premium order*

Did you call your dealer to check if your order is on track?


----------



## mdsAtlas1* (Feb 17, 2018)

borutha said:


> Did you call your dealer to check if your order is on track?


Was told this morning my SEL Premium was coming off the assembly line today with a expected Tampa delivery the first part of March...sounds like some of us are getting the run around...will keep you posted as I hear more...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TSelanne said:


> Wife and I drove a SEL Premium and loved it, but none of the local dealerships had the color combo we wanted. (nothing special, just blue exterior and black interior with captains chairs)
> 
> I shopped around and best price I could find was from an IL dealership less than 2 hrs away. We ordered an SEL premium (made a downpayment) on Oct.31, 2017. Originally quoted 4-8 weeks lead time.
> 
> ...


POST 750!

Haha have I had this problem? I am the problem! VW Group of America bought my Atlas back in full (plus a settlement) due to the digital cockpit woes. After they flew the main engineer from herndon out to my dealership in colorado to work through multiple weekends, they ultimately gave up. While they said the "5F module" repaired the cockpit, they themselves were not even sure that was a fix. It took 3 long months (of which I had no car whatsoever for one month) for this to get resolved. You can bet your bottom dollar with how much my situation cost VW that they are halting SEL Premiums until they can mitigate future risk associated with it.

One other funny thing- we bought ours on the day you ordered yours (Oct 31). Ours was built in August.


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies.



borutha said:


> Did you call your dealer to check if your order is on track?


Of course.



ice4life said:


> POST 750!
> 
> Haha have I had this problem? I am the problem! VW Group of America bought my Atlas back in full (plus a settlement) due to the digital cockpit woes. After they flew the main engineer from herndon out to my dealership in colorado to work through multiple weekends, they ultimately gave up. While they said the "5F module" repaired the cockpit, they themselves were not even sure that was a fix. It took 3 long months (of which I had no car whatsoever for one month) for this to get resolved. You can bet your bottom dollar with how much my situation cost VW that they are halting SEL Premiums until they can mitigate future risk associated with it.
> 
> One other funny thing- we bought ours on the day you ordered yours (Oct 31). Ours was built in August.


Oh wow, well that really does fill out the missing pieces of this story. Thanks for sharing. When they gave me the explanation I wasn't sure if I should be mad or glad. After reading your story, I'm glad we're waiting. Although we are getting very impatient. After all the test driving and research we did, the Atlas is our choice, so it's frustrating not being able to get one.

You mentioned your situation got resolved. What did they do to resolve it? New cockpit? Or did they just give you a new Atlas?

I'd love to have some idea of when this can get resolved, as we're driving a beater right now and it needs some work (obviously we don't want to be spending money on it).


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

VW buys vehicles back all the time. I guarantee they didn't shut down production of an entire trim line because of 1 vehicle. It's more likely they're having issues with multiple vehicles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

aledford814 said:


> VW buys vehicles back all the time. I guarantee they didn't shut down production of an entire trim line because of 1 vehicle. It's more likely they're having issues with multiple vehicles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds great. Except I was told by Laura in customer resolution and retention that while they were experimenting on my vehicle that they determined the issues were related to Panasonic which was a huge help for them and explains perfectly why they would hault production. This was after they replaced the head unit to see if it would have any effect on the second replacement cockpit. 9+ attempts to fix it later, they offered to buy the car back because she said that it would be likely any replacement vehicle could have the same issues after the engineer from Herndon reported back. 

So while I may not be the sole reason,trust me I am the biggest one. Or maybe you could show us a few more atlas buy backs? The buy backs are predominantly on the Tiguan with the b pillar rattle.A standard vw buy back doesn't include a settlement. It actually has you losing money from usage fees. This was not standard.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TSelanne said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the paperwork which shows how ridiculous this situation was but I was asked not to share it by VWgoa as part of the settlement. This was not a standard buy back as I worked with customer resolution and retention as a test subject in exchange for a settlement. The first half of this experience with customer care was a nightmare. But once I got to customer resolution and retention, they were very cool. I didn't mind they were experimenting because they alluded that they were going to buy it back afterwards which they did. 

They wrote a check for the payoff of the loan and a check to me. I signed some documents and dropped off the key with the servicing dealer who held the car in their deck the entire time.

Having said that, I have not heard of another atlas buy back yet. And my car had 775 driven miles on it. They didn't say where it would go but they said it would not be resold. I have a feeling someone from Panasonic is going to be getting this lemon to continue experimenting on. I doubt it's as simple as switching suppliers when 5/8 of your models are using the cockpit designed by that supplier! (golf r, arteon, jetta, Tig, atlas). It does also explain the delays in the golf r btw!


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

Hey, if you think you're that important then far be it from me to attempt further to burst your bubble. And well done with the not sharing your experience as a part of your settlement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

aledford814 said:


> Hey, if you think you're that important then far be it from me to attempt further to burst your bubble. And well done with the not sharing your experience as a part of your settlement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great response. Seems fitting of someone who has to shove a size 11 boot in their mouth. Nevertheless I shared what I could. And I'm glad that I can at least try to add value to this forum so that people don't have to endure what I did with a brand who tests on animals and lies to the public.

Fukd up

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...or-testing-diesel-fumes-on-humans-and-monkeys


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

PM'd 
My apologies to the forum for highjacking to bicker. Not my usual intent. Back to the topic at hand. 

OP I hope you get your truck soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

With the production hault, you would think the SEL Premiums would be worth more in the market- but this thing has tanked in value! They told me at the time of buyout, that the dealership appraised the car at $42,000 with 813 miles on it (775 driven). With tax and paying sticker (got the only one in the area at the time), I paid $55,038. 

If you take tax out of the equation, (MSRP 50,125) that is a 16% drop in value instantly. While I get that a car depreciates when you drive it off the lot, this car was essentially brand new because it was in the shop nearly the entire time! If you buy a demo with 2-3k miles on it, you are still paying at least 48k per cars.com, so I was a little perplexed where the other 6k went.

Just a heads up for anyone who is cognizant about negative equity- this thing sucks!


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

ice4life said:


> With the production hault, you would think the SEL Premiums would be worth more in the market- but this thing has tanked in value! They told me at the time of buyout, that the dealership appraised the car at $42,000 with 813 miles on it (775 driven). With tax and paying sticker (got the only one in the area at the time), I paid $55,038.
> 
> If you take tax out of the equation, (MSRP 50,125) that is a 16% drop in value instantly. While I get that a car depreciates when you drive it off the lot, this car was essentially brand new because it was in the shop nearly the entire time! If you buy a demo with 2-3k miles on it, you are still paying at least 48k per cars.com, so I was a little perplexed where the other 6k went.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who is cognizant about negative equity- this thing sucks!


Sorry to hear about your experience but your case is the exception. There are thousands of SEL Premium owners who are very happy with their car. VW bought your car back so maybe it’s time to move on and enjoy your Volvo.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

ice4life said:


> Great response. Seems fitting of someone who has to shove a size 11 boot in their mouth. Nevertheless I shared what I could. And I'm glad that I can at least try to add value to this forum so that people don't have to endure what I did with a brand who tests on animals and lies to the public.
> 
> Fukd up
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...or-testing-diesel-fumes-on-humans-and-monkeys





aledford814 said:


> PM'd
> My apologies to the forum for highjacking to bicker. Not my usual intent. Back to the topic at hand.
> 
> OP I hope you get your truck soon.
> ...


Wasn't this topic about delays in production of a vehicle? Please keep the personal attacks and measuring contests out of this discussion.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

EPilot said:


> Wasn't this topic about delays in production of a vehicle? Please keep the personal attacks and measuring contests out of this discussion.


Thus my apology. We're back on topic already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience but your case is the exception. There are thousands of SEL Premium owners who are very happy with their car. VW bought your car back so maybe it’s time to move on and enjoy your Volvo.


Well said!


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

GjR32 said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience but your case is the exception. There are thousands of SEL Premium owners who are very happy with their car. VW bought your car back so maybe it’s time to move on and enjoy your Volvo.


Well said. ice4life it probably isn't healthy how bitter and bitchy you still are even after "settling". Word from the wise - move on mate.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> Wasn't this topic about delays in production of a vehicle? Please keep the personal attacks and measuring contests out of this discussion.





richyrich999 said:


> Well said. ice4life it probably isn't healthy how bitter and bitchy you still are even after "settling". Word from the wise - move on mate.


Still? This forum is toxic- I did contribute plenty, and plenty more than those who choose to constantly attack. I'm out for good. No worries.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Still? This forum is toxic- I did contribute plenty, and plenty more than those who choose to constantly attack. I'm out for good. No worries.


Thank God. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

im worried as i will be picking up my sel prem soon. how does one know if my unit is faulty? am i just going to have to take ownership to find out. so i hope this only affect a low number of sel p.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

atlas titan said:


> im worried as i will be picking up my sel prem soon. how does one know if my unit is faulty? am i just going to have to take ownership to find out. so i hope this only affect a low number of sel p.



ice4life had a problem with his digital cockpit. He asked me if my digital cockpit map is grainy/pixelated. When your car is delivered view maps in your digital cockpit and see if it's grainy/pixelated.


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

GjR32 said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience but your case is the exception. There are thousands of SEL Premium owners who are very happy with their car.


If his case were an exception, VW wouldn't be halting production and we would have had our suv by now. To say he's the only one experiencing this, simply because no one else here on the forums has responded about having a buy-back, is a fallacy. Others on the forum, and even in this thread, have reported problems with the digital displays. Couple these comments with what was relayed to us by the VW rep, and I think there's clearly evidence that VW is having problems with the digital displays in the premium models.

That said, I believe your second statement is also true. It's probably safe to assume that, statistically, enough premiums were having problems to warrant fixing said problem, or face a recall later. Which is why we ordered a premium 4 months ago and still do not have one. I only hope we can get ours soon, cause our current car is falling apart lol.



ice4life said:


> I was asked not to share it by VWgoa as part of the settlement.


I appreciate sharing what you did, thank you.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

richyrich999 said:


> Well said. ice4life it probably isn't healthy how bitter and bitchy you still are even after "settling". Word from the wise - move on mate.





golfzex said:


> Thank God.


Enough already. Only warning to you both.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2017)

Two SEL premiums at a near by dealership(central jersey), 3rd one arriving by mid March.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

atlas titan said:


> im worried as i will be picking up my sel prem soon. how does one know if my unit is faulty? am i just going to have to take ownership to find out. so i hope this only affect a low number of sel p.


Check out the video I linked in my earlier post in this thread (#3). I am skeptical that this is a scattered issue with a “fix.” It seems like a design flaw that made it to production because they didn’t test it enough beforehand. Specifically, what we see looks like compression artifacts caused by a bandwidth and/or processing power limitation, like the downsampling that would happen if you tried to stream a HD/UHD YouTube video on a low bandwidth connection or on a computer without enough horsepower. The fact that there’s a fast fiber optic connection between the head unit and the dash isn’t all that helpful if the devices on either end aren’t powerful enough.


----------



## borutha (Feb 19, 2018)

*order update*

I finally got update from my dealer; My Atlas will be in production week 17 and delivery mid/end of May


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Makes me happy that I didn’t want to shell out for the Premium and just got the SEL. I wasn’t entirely sold on the digital dash anyways, I enjoy the nostalgia of the analog garages. 

ice4life, I appreciate your contributions to the Atlas forum. I hope you are enjoying your Volvo still 

That being said, I hope we can turn this forum into a very productive place for atlas owners to help each other. We have a ways to go but that’s okay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

0macman0 said:


> Makes me happy that I didn’t want to shell out for the Premium and just got the SEL. I wasn’t entirely sold on the digital dash anyways, I enjoy the nostalgia of the analog garages.
> 
> ice4life, I appreciate your contributions to the Atlas forum. I hope you are enjoying your Volvo still
> 
> ...


Because a half a dozen people on a forum have varied issues with the DC your glad you don’t have all the extra options that come with a Premium?

That’s just silly, vast majority of owners are having no DC issues. 

The escalation of severity of this super limited issue is getting crazy. 

But to each his own, everyone believe what you choose. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

borutha said:


> I finally got update from my dealer; My Atlas will be in production week 17 and delivery mid/end of May


SEL Premium? Curious, when did you order?



golfzex said:


> Because a half a dozen people on a forum have varied issues with the DC your glad you don’t have all the extra options that come with a Premium?
> 
> That’s just silly, vast majority of owners are having no DC issues.
> 
> The escalation of severity of this super limited issue is getting crazy.


It seems rather naive to believe there's a "super limited issue" when VW has halted production, doesn't it? Additionally, if this comment was directed towards me, I certainly don't think I'm escalating anything by asking a few questions. In fact, it's pretty obvious that it's already been escalated by VW themselves.

My wife and I are simply excited to get our sel premium and were hoping to understand a little better why it's taking so long to get one. Now that this question has been answered, it seems to me that the next question is when they're going to be shipping them out again. The dealership where we ordered says they have not heard back from the VW rep yet. Borutha's comment above is the first date I've seen, but not sure if he's referring to premium or not.

I do hope it's soon. I just had to spend several hundred to fix brakes on the car we're driving now (which will be the car we trade in when we pick up the premium).


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

Dealership just texted me while I was writing that last post. How's that for timing?

Dealership texted:

From VW rep: 'they have the screen issues resolved and have found new vendors'

but it will take a little while for them to ramp up production

we're not showing any premiums in the VW system in our entire region (21 states)

you guys are first in line so that's the good news

---end

So I guess we'll be waiting a little longer. Shoot. Hope this helps anyone else in the same waiting situation.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

golfzex said:


> Because a half a dozen people on a forum have varied issues with the DC your glad you don’t have all the extra options that come with a Premium?
> 
> That’s just silly, vast majority of owners are having no DC issues.
> 
> ...


I bought an SEL because I didn’t want to spend the money on the premium, and I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsAtlas1* (Feb 17, 2018)

*SEL Premium order update*

As I was reading on the forum my salesman called me at 740 that my Atlas was 2weeks ahead of schedule and it should be in Tampa by end of the month...I am going to make sure I look at the display at delivery....


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

..OT lets talk about that OP name... :laugh:


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

Sugar Bear said:


> ..OT lets talk about that OP name... :laugh:


Just a big fan


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

mdsAtlas1* said:


> As I was reading on the forum my salesman called me at 740 that my Atlas was 2weeks ahead of schedule and it should be in Tampa by end of the month...I am going to make sure I look at the display at delivery....


Premium?


----------



## mdsAtlas1* (Feb 17, 2018)

TSelanne said:


> Premium?


SEL Premium Tourmaline Blue with Golden Oak WITH BENCH SEAT!!! Placed my order Black Friday....


----------



## mdsAtlas1* (Feb 17, 2018)

I am going to talk to my salesman when I hear back about my vehicle....want to get another opinion of some of the topics discussed here....


----------



## bluesmachine (Nov 26, 2010)

That's the exact color combo and set-up I plan on ordering. 

Blue w Oak and bench. 

nice. 

how long were you told?


----------



## SEEBEE88 (Feb 25, 2018)

*Execline R-Line Finally Enroute*

I share everyone's pain in waiting for their cars to arrive. We ordered our Execline (SEL Premium) w/ R-Line package in August 2017 and the original delivery date was suppose to be October 2017. Well here we are almost into March and the car is expected to arrive at my dealership in a week. Got told the same story about the digital cockpit having availability issues at the factory. Will update once we sign and drive away!


----------



## telpwnen (Apr 11, 2017)

The same unit in the Tiguan has been used in the RoW for 2 years now and I'm sure the US accounts for <1% of global VW digital cockpits (we're like 3% of their global sales). How would VW global not have identified and fixed this before it was a US problem?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

telpwnen said:


> The same unit in the Tiguan has been used in the RoW for 2 years now and I'm sure the US accounts for <1% of global VW digital cockpits (we're like 3% of their global sales). How would VW global not have identified and fixed this before it was a US problem?


Why do assume the design of the unit is similar? Why do you assume the supplier of the unit is the same? Wht is the relationship in your mind between the RoW unit 2 years ago and the one in the USA?


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

mdsAtlas1* said:


> I am going to talk to my salesman when I hear back about my vehicle....want to get another opinion of some of the topics discussed here....


Please let us know what you hear, thanks.



SEEBEE88 said:


> I share everyone's pain in waiting for their cars to arrive. We ordered our Execline (SEL Premium) w/ R-Line package in August 2017 and the original delivery date was suppose to be October 2017. Well here we are almost into March and the car is expected to arrive at my dealership in a week. Got told the same story about the digital cockpit having availability issues at the factory. Will update once we sign and drive away!


Thanks for posting; yes please keep us updated.

I texted w our sales guy on Sunday and still nothing to report.



telpwnen said:


> The same unit in the Tiguan has been used in the RoW for 2 years now and I'm sure the US accounts for <1% of global VW digital cockpits (we're like 3% of their global sales). How would VW global not have identified and fixed this before it was a US problem?


I don't know the answer to that...... but the VW rep did tell the dealership that this problem is also affecting Tiguan's that also use the digital cockpit.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

wooble said:


> I have at least the following problems with my digital dash:
> 
> First is what you see in this video. The “flickering” in the map is not because of the video quality; it is how it looks in person (compare that to the gauges, which look sharp consistently). https://www.dropbox.com/s/evy1c2uq3r3mtti/Digital Cockpit Quality.mov?dl=0


I don't see flickering, but I see what appears to be pixelation? Is that what it looks like in person? Pixelation or macoblocking is not typically a screen issue, but a source issue. Also, if the screen is bad why aren't the gauges doing it? Might be some kind of processor issue.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

mynewtiguan said:


> I don't see flickering, but I see what appears to be pixelation? Is that what it looks like in person? Pixelation or macoblocking is not typically a screen issue, but a source issue. Also, if the screen is bad why aren't the gauges doing it? Might be some kind of processor issue.


Ah, to be clear, I do not think the screen/LCD panel itself has issues. I think they’re compression artifacts caused by a flawed hardware and/or software configuration. I just used the word “flickering” since the artifacts appear in a sort of rhythmic manner (and because “compression artifacts” probably isn’t meaningful to those without some software or hardware engineering expertise). Quoted below is my “theory” from a later post in this thread. To elaborate on it further, it seems like the cockpit map display uses some sort of screen mirroring functionality with software on either end (analogous to Remote Desktop, VNC, etc.) such that it is receiving compressed map screen frames from the head unit at a low bitrate, as opposed to a straight high bitrate connection to a the cockpit as a display device (analogous to a VGA or HDMI cable) or as a native map display device that receives and interprets lower level GPS data itself. I think a processor on one or both ends can’t encode and/or decode the map display refreshes at a high enough bitrate to make the compression not noticeable. I’d be interested to hear your thoughts since it seems like you might have some relevant expertise.



wooble said:


> Check out the video I linked in my earlier post in this thread (#3). I am skeptical that this is a scattered issue with a “fix.” It seems like a design flaw that made it to production because they didn’t test it enough beforehand. Specifically, what we see looks like compression artifacts caused by a bandwidth and/or processing power limitation, like the downsampling that would happen if you tried to stream a HD/UHD YouTube video on a low bandwidth connection or on a computer without enough horsepower. The fact that there’s a fast fiber optic connection between the head unit and the dash isn’t all that helpful if the devices on either end aren’t powerful enough.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

wooble said:


> Ah, to be clear, I do not think the screen/LCD panel itself has issues. I think they’re compression artifacts caused by a flawed hardware and/or software configuration. I just used the word “flickering” since the artifacts appear in a sort of rhythmic manner (and because “compression artifacts” probably isn’t meaningful to those without some software or hardware engineering expertise). Quoted below is my “theory” from a later post in this thread. To elaborate on it further, it seems like the cockpit map display uses some sort of screen mirroring functionality with software on either end (analogous to Remote Desktop, VNC, etc.) such that it is receiving compressed map screen frames from the head unit at a low bitrate, as opposed to a straight high bitrate connection to a the cockpit as a display device (analogous to a VGA or HDMI cable) or as a native map display device that receives and interprets lower level GPS data itself. I think a processor on one or both ends can’t encode and/or decode the map display refreshes at a high enough bitrate to make the compression not noticeable. I’d be interested to hear your thoughts since it seems like you might have some relevant expertise.


No expertise unfortunately, just know enough to be dangerous.  It does appear to be some sort of mirroring issue to me. The new head unit is pretty snappy with its touch response, pinch to zoom, etc so seems like there is plenty of processing power there. 

Personally, I am shopping for a SEL-P Tiguan and your issue was linked over on the Tig forum. I realize this doesn't help your case, but no one has posted about this with a Tiguan yet. So possibly this is an isolated issue?


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

mynewtiguan said:


> No expertise unfortunately, just know enough to be dangerous.  It does appear to be some sort of mirroring issue to me. The new head unit is pretty snappy with its touch response, pinch to zoom, etc so seems like there is plenty of processing power there.
> 
> Personally, I am shopping for a SEL-P Tiguan and your issue was linked over on the Tig forum. I realize this doesn't help your case, but no one has posted about this with a Tiguan yet. So possibly this is an isolated issue?


I know of just one other (former) Atlas owner here who had the same problem, but the pessimist in me thinks that this isn’t just some isolated issue. I’d think that a loose connection or defective part would cause much stranger and less consistent behavior. I’m taking it to the dealer this weekend, so we’ll see!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

wooble said:


> Ah, to be clear, I do not think the screen/LCD panel itself has issues. I think they’re compression artifacts caused by a flawed hardware and/or software configuration. I just used the word “flickering” since the artifacts appear in a sort of rhythmic manner (and because “compression artifacts” probably isn’t meaningful to those without some software or hardware engineering expertise). Quoted below is my “theory” from a later post in this thread. To elaborate on it further, it seems like the cockpit map display uses some sort of screen mirroring functionality with software on either end (analogous to Remote Desktop, VNC, etc.) such that it is receiving compressed map screen frames from the head unit at a low bitrate, as opposed to a straight high bitrate connection to a the cockpit as a display device (analogous to a VGA or HDMI cable) or as a native map display device that receives and interprets lower level GPS data itself. I think a processor on one or both ends can’t encode and/or decode the map display refreshes at a high enough bitrate to make the compression not noticeable. I’d be interested to hear your thoughts since it seems like you might have some relevant expertise.


Not to belabor the point, but I have posted about this numerous times around vortex. VW was not prepared to offer 4G LTE connections (not carnet, but a functional router) in their USA vehicles and therefore at the 11th hour, changed the Discover Pro headunit to the Discover Media headunit. These headunits are immensely different, and the Pro was designed to work with the cockpit while the Media was not. There are countless things that you gain with the Discover Pro headunit including google earth, google destination search, video playback, gesture control, a bigger screen, and A BIGGER PROCESSOR which is able to both project the map on the cockpit, and have a map on the main display as well. 

Since the Discover Pro requires a 4G LTE connection, and VW does not offer this in the US, at the last second they threw the junkier Discover Media system in their entire US lineup as the flagship headunit, and adapted it to work with the cockpit. This was obviously not the best decision as the processing power is not up to the task. It explains perfectly well why the tach/speedo are brilliantly clear, yet the map is grainy and pixelated. Because the source of the map is not able to project it with the processing power it requires. It is lagging and processing way behind what the main headunit is able to provide.

For reference this is the Discover Pro 2017:









This is our Discover Media 2017 (The non nav version is called Composition Media)











BTW- I learned a fuq load about all of this when I was experimenting with the Media control app in the car. It was designed for the Discover Pro system which is why it never really worked well in the Atlas. It worked, but not fully. VW will probably not rectify this until they change the headunits and that will likely not happen for a few years until the 4G issue is sorted out. The fact that some are working and some are not leads me to believe that the ones who think it is working have either not been displaying the map on the cockpit, or are displaying it and have not zoomed in using the steering wheel controls. When zoomed out, it is able to process fine. It is when you start to zoom in on the map that it gets funky.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

ice4life said:


> The fact that some are working and some are not leads me to believe that the ones who think it is working have either not been displaying the map on the cockpit, or are displaying it and have not zoomed in using the steering wheel controls. When zoomed out, it is able to process fine. It is when you start to zoom in on the map that it gets funky.


Yes, the pessimist in me thinks that this issue exists in every car with the digital cockpit, and that it just hasn’t manifested itself for everyone because of how the owners of those cars use the digital cockpit.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

I suppose my posts are not 100% within the scope of this thread. I should move them to a separate thread.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

wooble said:


> Yes, the pessimist in me thinks that this issue exists in every car with the digital cockpit, and that it just hasn’t manifested itself for everyone because of how the owners of those cars use the digital cockpit.


Exactly. Someone said there were thousands of sel premiums. I am not sure that is the case. We cannot be sure how many SEL premiums are in the hands of consumers, and then from that point, we cannot be sure how many even use the map (or know of the functionality) in the cockpit. 

Just because there are say 25-50 SEL premium owners on this forum, and two or three seem to have flawless systems, does not mean that the other sel premium owners who are not on here are not experiencing the problems.

I just hope VW can isolate and fix the problem once and for all.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

ice4life said:


> The fact that some are working and some are not leads me to believe that the ones who think it is working have either not been displaying the map on the cockpit, or are displaying it and have not zoomed in using the steering wheel controls. When zoomed out, it is able to process fine. It is when you start to zoom in on the map that it gets funky.


I do all those things on mine, I love having the maps in the DC. I also use the wheel controls to manually zoom in/out.

No issues here.


----------



## John4378 (Jun 11, 2014)

I started another thread on this same topic - Did VW halt SEL Premium production and didn't get much response. Wife and I placed an order for an Atlas SEL Premium: Black exterior, black interior, black wheels, etc. on 12/7/17. 

Local dealership didn't get allocation in December, January, or February. That's when my patience ran out and I reach out to my contact at VWOA (She helped me with my Golf R purchase in 2015 - 2016 model with DAP). After speaking with her, telling her my dealership can't seem to get allocation etc. she went to work for me. Two weeks later our truck showed up to the dealership with a build date of 2/15/18. I called the dealership to let them know my truck was on its way - they didn't even know.

After an internal investigation on the matter, it turned out that the central region allocation specialist was not allocating SEL Premiums to San Antonio, Dallas, or Houston - WTF? That person no longer works for VW I was told. Sad, but he got himself fired. The Houston area allocation specialist couldn't get through to his boss...so I guess a customer had to.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

Any of the people who were told to expect their cars at the end of February actually drive one home yet? Wondering if they started rolling off the line again. I’m waiting for a replacement cockpit and was told a few days ago that there is still no ETA on the part, which makes me worried that the supplier issues mentioned earlier in this thread still haven’t been resolved.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

wooble said:


> Any of the people who were told to expect their cars at the end of February actually drive one home yet? Wondering if they started rolling off the line again. I’m waiting for a replacement cockpit and was told a few days ago that there is still no ETA on the part, which makes me worried that the supplier issues mentioned earlier in this thread still haven’t been resolved.


How long has it been out of service?

Did they give you a buy back option?


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

ice4life said:


> How long has it been out of service?
> 
> Did they give you a buy back option?


About 3 days so far. It hasn’t gotten to the point of a buyback yet, but we’ll see. I am going to give them a chance to make this right before I start making more noise. For now I’m just making sure there is a clear paper trail and that they acknowledge that my complaint is legitimate (which they did).


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow - Interesting thread - based on what I've read the issue isn't really the digital cockpit but the head unit that they decided to downgrade at the last minute to work with a non-4G LTE equipped vehicles - is that correct? Is the plan to enable 4G LTE and get the original head unit retrofitted or will it end up being some sort of patch solution that doesn't give all the benefits of the higher end head unit?

Regarding the actual user impact/issue - is it only the mirroring of info (such as maps) to the cockpit that can have a flickering or pixelated effect? 

Disclosure - I'm not an Atlas owner, I'm considering one but want to wait for a different drivetrain option.

Thanks.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

DZD said:


> Wow - Interesting thread - based on what I've read the issue isn't really the digital cockpit but the head unit that they decided to downgrade at the last minute to work with a non-4G LTE equipped vehicles - is that correct? Is the plan to enable 4G LTE and get the original head unit retrofitted or will it end up being some sort of patch solution that doesn't give all the benefits of the higher end head unit?
> 
> Regarding the actual user impact/issue - is it only the mirroring of info (such as maps) to the cockpit that can have a flickering or pixelated effect?
> 
> ...


That is a theory, but I don’t think anyone has heard anything definitive from a reliable VW engineering source. But yes, the blurry/pixelated map view in the cockpit is the issue.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Volkswagen will idle a Tennessee plant for two weeks this spring, amid slowing demand for its Passat sedan.*

Due to slow sales of Passat, VW will close the Tennessee plant from March 26 for 2 weeks. 
My car is supposed to be built the week of March 26 :banghead:
After they re-open, they will be increasing production of the Atlas.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

cplus71 said:


> Due to slow sales of Passat, VW will close the Tennessee plant from March 26 for 2 weeks.
> My car is supposed to be built the week of March 26 :banghead:
> After they re-open, they will be increasing production of the Atlas.


What I meant to says is, my Atlas is supposed to be built that week.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

cplus71 said:


> Due to slow sales of Passat, VW will close the Tennessee plant from March 26 for 2 weeks.
> My car is supposed to be built the week of March 26 :banghead:
> After they re-open, they will be increasing production of the Atlas.


Yeah it's due to slow sales.. VW is so full of shat.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

ice4life said:


> Yeah it's due to slow sales.. VW is so full of shat.


Do you have any proof that they are closing the plant for any other reason? 
If so please share otherwise please don't stir the pot with conspiracy theories.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> Do you have any proof that they are closing the plant for any other reason?
> If so please share otherwise please don't stir the pot with conspiracy theories.


My proof is dieselgate. They lied there, and I believe they are willing to lie elsewhere. If you still believe them, that's on you.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

ice4life said:


> My proof is dieselgate. They lied there, and I believe they are willing to lie elsewhere. If you still believe them, that's on you.


So that’s a no. You are just trolling. Please stop. 


Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

The March scheduled plant closing has been on the calendar for a while now. We heard about this back in Jan., or might have even been Dec. Just never thought it would impact us lol, figured we'd have our Atlas by then.


----------



## onsiteaudio (Mar 13, 2018)

FWIW i too had a black/black premium on order, but this discussion had me think to at least entertain an sel non-premium. Once i compared the features and really weighed it all out, the sel fit the bill perfectly for my biz and my family. The dealer i ordered my premium from found one for me black/black immediately and i drove away 3 days later (mainly because i was out of town and i also ordered trenton wheels). Right now the sel is a huge upgrade for me compared to my 06 jeep commander so of course it comes down to not only the digital cockpit but the slew of other features you would have to determine if you could do without long term. 

-Ken


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

My Black/Black Premium was one that just rolled out in February. Dealer told me that VWoA told them that there's now a new company making the digital cockpit and that is/was the reason for the limited supply.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Here are the full details on the plant closure, they’re retooling so they can produce more Atlas’ and lower production of Passat’

“The Chattanooga plant will have nonproduction periods on March 26-29 and April 2-5.”

“The plant will remain open the first week of nonproduction and the time will be used for training for hourly employees, according to VW.

King said that during the first week, plans are to do some retooling in the plant to boost production of the seven- seat, three-row Atlas.”

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.time...chattanoogplant-productitwo-weekspass/464998/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chodite said:


> My Black/Black Premium was one that just rolled out in February. Dealer told me that VWoA told them that there's now a new company making the digital cockpit and that is/was the reason for the limited supply.


This is what I was told as well. No conspiracy theories after all. Panasonic is OUT!


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Isn't this the same digital cockpit that Audi uses ? Have they had problems? Is it confirmed all new premiums are now fixed? Looking to order soon


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

sayemthree said:


> Isn't this the same digital cockpit that Audi uses ? Have they had problems? Is it confirmed all new premiums are now fixed? Looking to order soon


Oh no what have you done?! Opened a can of worms that’s what! Get ready for Icey’s 6 page reply to your post in the morning. For me personally I love my Atlas, in particular my clear, crisp and beautifully non-pixelated digital cockpit.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

GjR32 said:


> Oh no what have you done?! Opened a can of worms that’s what! Get ready for Icey’s 6 page reply to your post in the morning. For me personally I love my Atlas, in particular my clear, crisp and beautifully non-pixelated digital cockpit.


 Just trying to confirm that this issue has been fixed I would like to order one soon believe there is saying 2 to 3 months for delivery


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, this is very interesting and I guess good news. My SEL Premium is slated to go into production the week of April 9.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

Mine still has the issue and it is very real, even after replacing the dash (which seems to have created more problems...). I have not seen any others in person (whether pixelated or crystal clear) so I don’t know what it is or how widespread. I’ve posted about it on here with video examples but haven’t gotten any responses from other owners saying “no, my display definitely doesn’t look like that,” so I’m not at all sure whether it’s widespread or more isolated.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

wooble said:


> Mine still has the issue and it is very real, even after replacing the dash (which seems to have created more problems...). I have not seen any others in person (whether pixelated or crystal clear) so I don’t know what it is or how widespread. I’ve posted about it on here with video examples but haven’t gotten any responses from other owners saying “no, my display definitely doesn’t look like that,” so I’m not at all sure whether it’s widespread or more isolated.


When was yours built?


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

sayemthree said:


> When was yours built?


August 2017


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

wooble said:


> August 2017


does anyone know when the production change went in for the new digital cockpit and who makes it ?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> Oh no what have you done?! Opened a can of worms that’s what! Get ready for Icey’s 6 page reply to your post in the morning. For me personally I love my Atlas, in particular my clear, crisp and beautifully non-pixelated digital cockpit.





wooble said:


> Mine still has the issue and it is very real, even after replacing the dash (which seems to have created more problems...). I have not seen any others in person (whether pixelated or crystal clear) so I don’t know what it is or how widespread. I’ve posted about it on here with video examples but haven’t gotten any responses from other owners saying “no, my display definitely doesn’t look like that,” so I’m not at all sure whether it’s widespread or more isolated.


It's a mixed bag dude. And no, the two cockpits are extremely different. Audi's is supplied by Bosch. VW used a cheaper alternative supplied by Panasonic. I suspect that Bosch may be the replacement supplier for VW moving forward, but there is no official info I can find yet.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

The more I read about the Atlas the more I think, never buy a new model of any car ,period. You find out where all the bugs on on the road with the new model ,especially in a new production facility. The Germans get their products made in Germany, we get our "German" cars made in US or Mexico. Bad deal for us. The Touaregs were made in Slovakia next to Porsche Cayennes,What do you want to bet the quality is in a different class.?

I haven owned JSW TDI's made in Mexico which were pretty good,so it can be done after a shake down of production lines.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ribbit said:


> The more I read about the Atlas the more I think, never buy a new model of any car ,period. You find out where all the bugs on on the road with the new model ,especially in a new production facility. The Germans get their products made in Germany, we get our "German" cars made in US or Mexico. Bad deal for us. The Touaregs were made in Slovakia next to Porsche Cayennes,What do you want to bet the quality is in a different class.?
> 
> I haven owned JSW TDI's made in Mexico which were pretty good,so it can be done after a shake down of production lines.


What is your background in vehicle design or manufacture?


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Looks like it will be here on April 10*



cplus71 said:


> Due to slow sales of Passat, VW will close the Tennessee plant from March 26 for 2 weeks.
> My car is supposed to be built the week of March 26 :banghead:
> After they re-open, they will be increasing production of the Atlas.


My dealer emailed that my Black on Black Execline (Premium-P) will be here (in Canada) on April 10. Not sure how, since it was supposed to be built the week of March 26, and the plant is closed. He provided me with the VIN as well.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

I got some updated info on my order. It is still slated to be produced next week, and complete sometime the week after. That's the original slated time, so any plant closures seem to not have effected order times.

We're eager to get it, and I've already bought LED lights and some other odds and ends for it.


----------



## borutha (Feb 19, 2018)

ebTDI said:


> I got some updated info on my order. It is still slated to be produced next week, and complete sometime the week after. That's the original slated time, so any plant closures seem to not have effected order times.
> 
> We're eager to get it, and I've already bought LED lights and some other odds and ends for it.


I checked with my dealer and it is also on time as for now. expected manufacturing - week17; delivery early May


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Apparently some cars are still being delivered but does anyone know which build month includes the new fix?


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

TSelanne said:


> Dealership just texted me while I was writing that last post. How's that for timing?
> 
> Dealership texted:
> 
> ...


. 

So I guess it is safe to assume that anything with a build date after February 23, 2018 should be fixed ?.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

There hasn't been anything to verify if they even switched suppliers yet. We know they plan to, I just hope it's before the new model year.


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

ice4life said:


> There hasn't been anything to verify if they even switched suppliers yet. We know they plan to, I just hope it's before the new model year.


There were actually 3 VW reps at my local dealership when I stopped in one day to check the status of my SEL Premium delivery and the VW reps told the Sales Manager that there is now a new supplier for the digital cockpit.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chodite said:


> There were actually 3 VW reps at my local dealership when I stopped in one day to check the status of my SEL Premium delivery and the VW reps told the Sales Manager that there is now a new supplier for the digital cockpit.


yeah they told me the same thing when i was dealing with them months earlier. The question is whether or not there is any evidence..


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

ice4life said:


> yeah they told me the same thing when i was dealing with them months earlier. The question is whether or not there is any evidence..


 Just found a march 2018 SEL perm at a local deal, they said it just came in so things must be moving again in the pipeline… We put money down on it and pick it up Saturday


----------



## borutha (Feb 19, 2018)

My Atlas should be in production this week but my dealer just gave me update it is delayed 1 month 
and all dates are ETA!!!
Production complete 05/14/2018 (ETA)
Domestic Port Arrived 05/15/2018 (ETA)
Released to Carrier 05/22/2018 (ETA)
Rail Unload 06/08/2018 (ETA)
Truck Load 06/13/2018 (ETA)
Dealer Delivery 06/08/2018 - 06/28/2018

anyone else run into this?


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine was produced right on schedule. It should be here next week.

The craziest part to me is how long it takes to get to the dealer. I'm a one day drive from Chattanooga, but takes 3 weeks to for the car to get here. Oh well.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ebTDI said:


> ....The craziest part to me is how long it takes to get to the dealer. I'm a one day drive from Chattanooga, but takes 3 weeks to for the car to get here. Oh well.


I suspect that they have more than just your vehicle to coordinate delivery for......there is such a thing as scheduling.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

borutha said:


> My Atlas should be in production this week but my dealer just gave me update it is delayed 1 month
> and all dates are ETA!!!
> Production complete 05/14/2018 (ETA)
> Domestic Port Arrived 05/15/2018 (ETA)
> ...


I think if the delay holds true, you may end up with a 2019 model year
I am certainly hoping for a early 2019 myself


----------



## threeRs (Apr 24, 2018)

borutha said:


> My Atlas should be in production this week but my dealer just gave me update it is delayed 1 month
> and all dates are ETA!!!
> Production complete 05/14/2018 (ETA)
> Domestic Port Arrived 05/15/2018 (ETA)
> ...


While I didn't get the detailed exact dates like you, from what my dealer told me it sounds like ours (ordered January 9) is exactly one week ahead of yours in production. (Production just completed, and slated for dealer delivery the first or second week of June).

Last night I got a call that the identical car (Red SEL-P with Shetland bench seats and black wheels) was available for us, and I'm taking it, but now I'm a little nervous that I won't have the updated DC. Unfortunately, my current car is falling apart, so I need to offload it ASAP, and I'm desperate for the accessible 3rd row, so waiting til June is just too much of a risk in the face of options.


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

Original Poster here. We still do not have our Atlas. Our order was submitted on Nov.3rd 2017 fyi.

I spoke with the sales rep in early April. At that time they had just completed a national conference call with VW. He told me VW told them that the digital display issues were fixed and production (after the scheduled plant shut down) was back up and running with the "new" displays. What he couldn't give me was a delivery date. He stated VW had not released allocations yet. It was his estimation that we would receive the vehicle by the end of June 2018. It could be earlier, but he didn't want to promise anything before he received an allocation. I have sent him another text today to get an update on their allocations and to see if ours has gone into production yet.

All of this, of course, doesn't really make sense, as I see people here and on facebook saying their Premuims have arrived. And this is people who ordered WAY after we did. I realize dealership could've traded for it, or they found one sitting, or maybe they received one with the older dash units in them.

Regardless, I don't see any reason why the sales rep would be lying to us, so I can't figure out what's taking so long. I realize there is a lot of demand though. I think we may put in an order at a second dealership and whoever gets it to us first we'll buy from.

It's been a long wait, we're really looking forward to getting this thing.



***side rant: VW must do a really poor job of communicating to their dealerships. Over the last several months I've called around to a whole bunch of different dealerships, out of curiosity. Not all local either, probably spoken with 4 different states. I represent myself as a buyer (which I am) and I speak with a sales manager every time. I simply tell them I want to buy a premium, I've read online about digital display issues, and ask when the production and the issues will be fixed. These issues have been well documented of course, but the amount of managers who weren't even aware of it was quite surprising. I received a lot of different answers, some of my favorites being, "I've never heard of that before" to, "you won't find that on our lot" to, "sounds like an isolated issue". To be fair, besides those silly responses, most of them knew about it, yet the details they gave me were often different. Of course almost all said they'd look into it and get back to me. Out of all those managers, I've received ONE phone call. Quite strange. End rant.****


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

This is disheartening to say the least; although we ordered just an SEL opting to not get the Premium. I did find this article regarding a lack of front grilles recently. Probably not your issues since you don't have a production date; however, there are cars being built but they're just sitting there waiting for a front grille. Could slow things down a bit more, but the article says they're getting back on track; or at least alludes to that.

http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/b...emus-s/469765/


----------



## andisimose (May 3, 2018)

Yeah something seems odd about you situation. It almost sounds like what others have posted in threads about the dealer not having the allocation to sell. Ive seen in the past when ordering an Audi that it sat in the line for a while before the dealer got an allocation. It was the same with the SEL Premium this time, the original dealer couldn't promise any allocation. So I made the choice to go out of Raleigh, which is a pretty big place, and go to Charlotte. The dealer their had an allocation and was able to provide factory confirmation to accept in less than a week. Of course it took another 4 months to get...

Finding another option might be in your interest.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

TSelanne said:


> Original Poster here. We still do not have our Atlas. Our order was submitted on Nov.3rd 2017 fyi.
> 
> I spoke with the sales rep in early April. At that time they had just completed a national conference call with VW. He told me VW told them that the digital display issues were fixed and production (after the scheduled plant shut down) was back up and running with the "new" displays. What he couldn't give me was a delivery date. He stated VW had not released allocations yet. It was his estimation that we would receive the vehicle by the end of June 2018. It could be earlier, but he didn't want to promise anything before he received an allocation. I have sent him another text today to get an update on their allocations and to see if ours has gone into production yet.
> 
> ...


really weird it sounds like your dealer is stringing you along. we picked up a march production SEL Prem in mid april.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

TSelanne said:


> Original Poster here. We still do not have our Atlas. Our order was submitted on Nov.3rd 2017 fyi.
> 
> I spoke with the sales rep in early April. At that time they had just completed a national conference call with VW. He told me VW told them that the digital display issues were fixed and production (after the scheduled plant shut down) was back up and running with the "new" displays. What he couldn't give me was a delivery date. He stated VW had not released allocations yet. It was his estimation that we would receive the vehicle by the end of June 2018. It could be earlier, but he didn't want to promise anything before he received an allocation. I have sent him another text today to get an update on their allocations and to see if ours has gone into production yet.
> 
> ...



That sucks waiting such a long time and not really getting a good answer. Hopefully instead of the 2018 SEL Premium you can now get a 2019 SEL Premium since they are saying maybe til the end of June.


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

OP here. Still waiting........ dealership texted today and said they have a Premium allocated to them. While it's in the exterior color we ordered, it's not the correct interior color (we ordered black, this is the beige). *sigh* I told him we'd take it. At this point we just want the darn thing. No VIN yet though, so it's not in production yet.

Also, I called the VW customer care place about a month ago (?) to see if that might help at all. It was a complete waste of time. The guy just called the dealership and regurgitated back from them what I already knew. I'm ashamed to say I wasn't very nice to him. I did get him to say, and I quote, "I'm sorry there is no one in the company that can help you". I did think that was pretty funny. And a tad infuriating.

If VW knew we've been waiting this long, maybe we'd win a prize? Like a coffee cup? or.... a rake?


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

TSelanne said:


> OP here. Still waiting........ dealership texted today and said they have a Premium allocated to them. While it's in the exterior color we ordered, it's not the correct interior color (we ordered black, this is the beige). *sigh* I told him we'd take it. At this point we just want the darn thing. No VIN yet though, so it's not in production yet.
> 
> Also, I called the VW customer care place about a month ago (?) to see if that might help at all. It was a complete waste of time. The guy just called the dealership and regurgitated back from them what I already knew. I'm ashamed to say I wasn't very nice to him. I did get him to say, and I quote, "I'm sorry there is no one in the company that can help you". I did think that was pretty funny. And a tad infuriating.
> 
> If VW knew we've been waiting this long, maybe we'd win a prize? Like a coffee cup? or.... a rake?


That's nuts. I know of 3 in Canada that are for sale. Maybe try a different dealer at this point?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TSelanne said:


> .....interior color (we ordered black, this is the beige). *sigh*.....


The beige is so much more attractive than black.


----------

